
Star Wars Monopoly to include Rey after girl complains - tempestn
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/star-wars/12088191/Star-Wars-Monopoly-to-include-Rey-after-girl-complains.html
======
tempestn
Some of these kinds of stories are overblown, but surely this is either sexism
or a complete misunderstanding of the movies. And/or, I guess. If you're going
to include four characters, and three are Luke, Vader, and Renn, the fourth
should clearly be Rey. Vader:Luke = Renn:Rey

~~~
ErikVandeWater
Hmm. I wonder if they designed this without knowledge of who the main
characters were and just assumed the female lead of the new Star Wars would be
relegated to the same place as Leia. Obvious mistake.

~~~
orionblastar
They claimed they didn't include Rey because it would spoil the movie. She was
in the trailers in October 2015 but the Monopoly game was made in September
2015 before the trailer came out.

Also some of the toys that include action figures don't have one of Rey.
Disney did the same thing to Black Widow in The Avengers action figure sets.
Some claim this is due to Disney thinking it would interfere with its Frozen
action figures that are female. I remember the Kenner Action figures had many
Princess Leia variants even if Luke Skywalker was the main character.

